# Puis-je mettre un disque dur IDE ultra ATA 100 dans un G3 BB ?



## 789qwe (18 Juillet 2001)

Je pense qu'on l'a deja dit 100x, mais voilà quoi... est-ce que je peux mettre un disque dur IDE ultra ATA 100 dans un Yoyo G3 BB ?? Oui je pense que je peux l'installer sans probleme, mais j'y gagne rien d'y mettre un ATA100 parce que mon G3 c'est un ATA66, n'est-ce pas ??

Merci d'éclarer ce petit doute


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2001)

désolé de te decevoir mais il arrive qu'il y ait incompatibilité entre certains disques à 7200 tr/mn et les G3 B&W. j'ai un desktar 30 GO que je n'ai jamais pu formater et utiliser avant d'installer une carte ide. par contre, il semble qu'il y ait moins de problemes avec les 5400 TR/MN.
A+


----------



## Muludovski (18 Juillet 2001)

Pardon de squatter ton post 789qwe... Et si on veut en mettre  un sur un G4, ça donne quoi?
A+

[26 juillet 2001 : message édité par Muludovski]


----------



## Floppy (22 Juillet 2001)

J'ai installé un DD 40 Go 7200 tr dans un G3 BB première génération mais il faut ruser un peu. Ce n'était pas un ATA 100 mais un ATA 66 mais voici quelques conseils pour y arriver :

1° c'est sûr, ton ATA 100 ne fonctionnera pas en 100, et peut être pas non plus en 66.

2° Il ne faut pas installer le disque sur le même cable IDE que le disque d'origine mais sur le cable utilisé par le lecteur de CD. Il faut placer le disque dans l'emplacement 3,5" libre sous ce lecteur. Impossible de le visser mais peu importe car il tient très bien.

3° A cet emplacement, le disque n'est hélas pas bootable car c'est le CD qui l'est. Le CD est maître et ton DD doit être configuré en esclave.

4° Inutile d'espérer remplacer l'interne d'origine par le nouveau disque si c'est l'un des tous premiers G3 BB. Le disque fait plein d'erreur d'écriture. Le système semble s'installer normalement mais c'est le gèle assurer au boot.

5° Tu trouveras plus d'infos sur le montage et les (in-)compatibilités sur le site http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/ 

Bonne chance


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2001)

pour le 2° cela est valable sur les g3 b&b rev A sur les rev B c'est possible


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2001)

bahh moi je dis que ca va fonctionner dans 9 cas sur 10,... donc si tu peux juste tester avant fais le et normalement ca va fonctionner sans problème au pire tu déboursses 400FF suplémentaire et tu achetes une nouvelle carte IDE pour ton mac qui te permettra de connecter 2 nouveaux disques...

Pour le G4 il n'y a absoluement aucun problème.


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2001)

pour un g4 je confirme un ata 100 marche sans probleme (c'est un disque ibm 45 go 7200 trs/min)


----------



## Ludopac (24 Juillet 2001)

Moi j'ai un HD de 30 G0 7200tr/min de marque Western Digital qui tourne à la perfection dans mon G3 B&W Rev B.


----------



## alex.sc (25 Juillet 2001)

tant qu a faire je te conseil d offrir une carte de control ide a ton disque comme ca tu va pouvoir l utiliser a fond (ca fait une vrai difference par rapport aux performances de l ide d origine du g3 bleu)

tu as un test ici


----------



## 789qwe (25 Juillet 2001)

Grand merci les gars pour vors contributions. Pour ma part j'ai acheté d'occaze un 7200 rpm ATA66 et je l'ai installé dans le G3 BB 300 rev A, en changeant la nappe (j'ai acheté une nappe double en fait) pour pouvoir garder le disque dur d'origine. Si le disque dur d'origine est en master, rien ne marche, si il est en slave, aucun probleme, j'ai effectue bcp de test, cela marche nickel.


----------



## Floppy (26 Juillet 2001)

As-tu installé le 2è disque au-dessus ou à côté de celui d'origine ?


----------



## 789qwe (26 Juillet 2001)

alors, je l'ai installé à côté du disque d'origine (donc milieu de la "base" du G3)... d'ailleurs sur un G3/300 rev A BB, on a pas le choix je crois. Certes la nouvelle double nappe est vachement torsadée, puisqu'elles sont conçues pour les branchements verticaux... mais bon, ça marche....
 Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé un moyen de le mettre au-dessus ??


----------



## jacques38 (27 Juillet 2001)

Sur les G4, les deux controlleurs IDE n'ont pas les mêmes caractéristiques : celui du disque dur est Ultra DMA 66 (norme UltraATA 5 je crois) et celui du CD est Ultra DMA 33 (norme UltraATA 4 je crois).

Pour les 2 disques durs sur la même nappe IDE, pas de problème, celle des G4 comporte déjà les 2 connecteurs adéquats. La nappe UltraDMA 66 est différentes de celle UltraDMA 33 : le nombre de fils est doublé.

Par contre, attention avec les disque dur de marque Western Digital : sur certains modèles, les jumpers ne configurent pas les modes maitre ou esclave, mais les 2 modes suivants :
- disque unique sur le controleur IDE
- disque maitre sur le controleur IDE avec 2eme périphérique en esclave.

Dans ce cas il faut mette l'autre disque dur en esclave.

Cela pose un problème lorsque l'on veut mettre 2 disques de marque Western Digital sur le même controlleur IDE ...

Sur Mac (et même souvent sur PC), le mode CS (Cable Select) ne fonctionne pas.


----------

